# Johari Windows



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

Johari windows are freely available, each person chooses 5-6 of 55 provided traits which they think describe themselves. That establishes the window.

Then, the user provides his window to everyone else he wants to hear from... and they choose 5-6 traits they think describe that person. And the window collects, catalogues, and does other things with the data it gets. Users can either give their name or be anonymous when describing others.

Interactive Johari Window - Describe Seducer - heres mine



Interactive Johari Window - take the test online


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

That looks like a worthy pursuit, but it would take a large chunk of the day in which I would rather drink protein shakes.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

justinhammar said:


> That looks like a worthy pursuit, but it would take a large chunk of the day in which I would rather drink protein shakes.


Can't you multitask? drink and take the test at the same time? 

...or do you have to work out in between the protein shakes?

I'm sure that would not affect your ability to take the test. 

Unless of course, the real answer, is that you'd rather pose in front of the mirror all day, and considering your avatar is clearly you, I'd do the same if I was as ripped as you are, sir.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's mine:

Interactive Johari Window - Describe BigRedManny

There's also a "Nohari" Window, in which you list negative traits of the individual.

The Nohari Window - Describe BigRedManny

And here's the link to create your own Nohari window:

The Nohari Window - Personality Flaw Map


----------

